# My four babies / firstgrow



## Dizoelio (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey hey, it's actually my second grow, but first grow was couple of years back and just some midgrades nothing great.

These seeds were given to me bt a grower.  They are randoms though, he lost info on strains.  

They've been growing for 2 weeks as of this monday, tommorow.  

I took a couple of shots during the two weeks.  

Anyhow, at first I just through them in one of those stash pots, with the hidden compartment in it.

4 seeds total.:headbang:

the seedling pic shows how they came up, a day or two later I spread them out.  

As you can see in the second picture.

It was amazing seeing the little gems grow.  I used CFL's since the seedling stage.

They are growing nicely.  I managed to get a couple of small pots and separated 3 out of the 4 from the stash pot.  

One of them is like a super giant compared to the other three and has a more waxy like leaf.

The big one stayed in the black stash pot for now. 

Using potting soil, the MG kind with the  slow release nutes.

Ok so that is first weeks.  I'll follow this post up with second week pics.:bongin:


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 4, 2007)

Alright,my babies looked awesome for the first week, tons of grow. 

I've been using sunlight to supplement my indoor lights and the plants love it!  Luckily I get a great view of the East sky from dawn until 2pm, steady beaming sunlight!  Right on my babies!  so a good 8 hours of sunlight + 16 hours of cfl's my babies are getting big... but boy if these plants turn out to be ladies these broads need to shave their legs.  I've noticed so much little hairs on my babies.

Here is one pic of week two progress.

This one i'm calling stinky... cuz it smells already.  

Well tommorow is my babies two weeks anniversary since popping up out of the soil.  Monday the 5th!  I'll take some pics of my temp grow setup as I try to unghetto it a little.  And also i'll take some good pics of all the plants.  

Oh yea... on the big one which there is no picture of today, the one still in the stash pot I noticed a little yellowing of one of the leaves.  Probably a little nute burn.  I've flushed water through the soil,  the leaf hasn't gotten worse.  

I've also noticed that the grow room is now my favorite place in the whole house.  I am a writer by trade and it's amazing how many hours a day I sit next to my plant jamming tupac and watching them grow. 

Yes they love Pac.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 4, 2007)

Weirdest thing is happening, next to another plant a 5th! one has started growing, just popped up today.

It popped up right after I added a 40 watt regular bulb to bring my temps up out of the early 70's and more into the 80 range.

I am guessing it was already growing though, doubt some super plant could grow like that in a few hours.

Just odd though... I don't know where he came from..  I shall name him Mutant X, on top of this post there is a picture of stinky, the pot where the Mutant X showed up is the same setup.  

I'm going to leave him in there until he shows true sign of being the right kind of plant.  Which it should be since it looks exactly like the others did. 

But I have no idea where he came from.  There was this one odd looking seed that looked like two seeds joined like siamese.  But that one sprouted into the green giant who's twice the size of the others.  I think.

I was stoned as hell a week ago and found a half *** undeveloped seed in a bag of some killer **** I had.  I mean this bud didn't look pollinated and it smoked so great, some citrus variation.

I remember thinking I should throw the seed in one of the pots, it might make good fertilizer.  But I don't remember doing it.

But that's the only way another seed could have gotten in there.  And it's in a weird *** place like by the edge of pot.

Wonder if it's possible that underdeveloped seed decided to do it's thing regardless.

The soil is MG and it was sterilized, and i'm like 69% sure it is a pot plant.

Nobody else knows about the grow.

Oh also, the casing of the seed is gone.  It wasn't in the soil.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh also, I would love for my Grow to at the end be more of a thinking mans high.  I'm a writer, like fiction... obviously not anything fance since my grammar sucks hah.  Anyhow is there anything I should be doing to insure that my buds turn out to be a good thinking mans high as oppose to some sit there and be braindead for a couple of hours.  

Or is it just the luck of the genetic draw when it comes to the highs like that?

Read a few forum posts on when to cultivate and what not so I am familiar with the coloring for the chems.  But anything to do while they veg?


----------



## indokid (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey man, I'm not a grower 'cause I'm way too lazy to do it lol but I know where you're coming from about a "thinking man's" high and I can give you the little bit of knowledge that I have. 

Body high and Mental highs aren't dependant on the way you grow it. These effects are dependant on the strain of weed. Now, I'm not sure if STRAIN is the right vocabulary to use either so if I've used it wrong someone please correct me. But I do know that an Indica strain(?) will give you that braindead body high you're trying to avoid, and a Sativa strain(?) will give you that mental stimulation you're hoping for. 

There are also hybrids I believe, where the plant is compromised of x% indica and y% sativa, but the general rule is indica = bodyhigh sativa = mental high.

Best of luck on your grow.eace:


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like you're having some fun man and everything is going great so far from what I can see.  Be sure to keep showing us pics!

If you harvest when the trichs are clear and cloudy you will get more of a heady high.  If you wait longer, till they are amber color then you will get more of a brain dead, couch lock high.  You are a ways from this point though .  Best of luck!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

Today I start week 3 with my four babies and the fifth ****** who came out of nowhere.


I've attached some pics.  This week I will redo my grow room since they are growing so great with my ghetto setup.

I did over water them on Saturday and they were pissy for a day or so.  Today I woke up to a super growth spurt.  They are huge!  And only in one day!  

More are starting to stink.  


Also thanks for the kind words and info guys!  Good to see i'll have some pro's eyeing my grow.    

Also Mutant X is clearly seen growing next to one of my other plants.  I am 100% sure it is what it is just no clue where it came from.

:2940th_rasta:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Whats up mang. Your babies are looking great. Nice and healthy and green. That's what ya want. Here is some GREEN MOJO for the little ones. Good luck on the grow and we will be following.  *


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the Mojo TBG.  Yea, I must admit I am shocked myself, my babies are doing great and look great, and are happy with the lighting, especially when they get them sun rays for 8 hours a day nice and blasting on them with their white greatness.  

They also love the cfl's.  Going to get some tubes soon, and probably a nice light for flowering.


Anyways anyone can tell me what the dominant types for my plants are?  Either Sativa or Indica yet?


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

indokid said:
			
		

> Hey man, I'm not a grower 'cause I'm way too lazy to do it lol but I know where you're coming from about a "thinking man's" high and I can give you the little bit of knowledge that I have.
> 
> Body high and Mental highs aren't dependant on the way you grow it. These effects are dependant on the strain of weed. Now, I'm not sure if STRAIN is the right vocabulary to use either so if I've used it wrong someone please correct me. But I do know that an Indica strain(?) will give you that braindead body high you're trying to avoid, and a Sativa strain(?) will give you that mental stimulation you're hoping for.
> 
> ...



Hah, dude... this is a lazy mans plant.  The thing takes care of itself once you get things going.  Dude this is like easiest thing i've ever done.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

*They look Indica dominant for sure. You can always tell an Indica by the fat wide leaves. Sativa have very thin long leaves. *


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn, indica take longest don't they?

Also one of them is really small and really on the white powder side of green.  If I had a nugget that looked like the plant I would smoke it in a heart beat.   Must be some good **** huh?


Thanks TBG!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

nevermind read up on strains in the forums.  Can't wait to see what I get!  They stink already!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

Something is wrong with one of hoes.

I've attached a pic, but it's hard to get a good one of problem.

Basically I have a really weird spot on a leaf, started with one spread to another.

It's like a brownish, orange, like if ya broke an orange highlighter and looked in the middled and put that on a leaf and then used the burn tool in photoshop.

Sorry man that's simplest way I can describe.  They are small, but the plant looks real healthy.  I been freaking out about it all day.  Then when I took picture of the sick part I realized I forgot to water it earlier.  Stuck my finger in the soil and it was like dry... like really dry.

I watered.  But was that the problem or am I showing a sign of some greater ill.


Reason I forgot to water it earlier is cuz I was watering while smoking/ taking pics of it in living room for week 2 birthday journal.  Haha. 6 hours later + I realize I forgot to water.

I really hope it was just water problems.


My specs are MG slow release 3 month soil.

CFL, 1 or two per plant.

Tempeture ranges from 65ish to 78ish in the room, probably early 70's most of the time ont he plant themselves.

Humidity is good, I am using a humidifier to help with the dry *** winter air.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sorry mang but that pic is not doing any justice.   Can't see a thing.   How close do ya have your lights? I'm thinking if the soil was bone dry and the lights close maybe heat stress. *


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

Right on them, I think you are right on heat stress, I added a 40 watt standard bulb by it yesterday,like 8 inches away.  But cfl was still real close on it.  I am thinking heat stress sounds right.  Since problem just started.  Yea man my cam sucks for this, it's 5 megapixel decent for parties and women but not plants hah.  

Wow man, you don't sleep do ya TBG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> Right on them, I think you are right on heat stress, I added a 40 watt standard bulb by it yesterday,like 8 inches away. But cfl was still real close on it. I am thinking heat stress sounds right. Since problem just started. Yea man my cam sucks for this, it's 5 megapixel decent for parties and women but not plants hah.
> 
> Wow man, you don't sleep do ya TBG.


*Yup that could be your problem then. Raise the light up a bit and give her a nice drink and she should recover fine.   I sleep i just don't sleep long. I get up about 3:00 every morning and go to bed about 10:00 at night.  *


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 7, 2007)

The girl is back to norm, guess it was heat stress.  All of the plants have hit some super growth spurt last two days since pics.  The plants look way more bushier, stronger stems, bunch of new leaves on all of them.  And I am finally noticing the weed leaf looking leaves coming through.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 12, 2007)

Well week four has begun.  As you can see i've been busy.  I've finally posted a pic of how the grow room first looked with the leaning lamps and ****.  CFL's.  Yep, kinda ghetto.

The three plants were surrounded by copying paper that reflected light from the lamps.

Last week I got a light and some mylar and grow bags.

That's pic of how things look now.  I've upgraded.  Growroom 2.0.  

So here's the progress.

Plants stink!   Like really stink.  One extremely stinks.  Good thing I don't have to worry much about smell.

The plants are healthy, some might be showing sex, but i'm waiting.

I originally had them on 24/7 on cfl's.

Not that I have an MH grow light I have them at 18/6.  Doing good, also have sodium bulb ready for flower cylce.

Getting some Lowryder #2 seeds.  So Grow room will be upgraded a few more times.

Hope you all like.  I'll post some up close pics of the plants in a couple of hours. Maybe tommorow.  Need battery for cam.

Forgot to say, added mylar to the back wall.  And also have a whole roll to do grow room up totally.

I might need more Green Mojo this week guys.

eace:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice one ...hope temps are ok in that cold, drafty, old house


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 12, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Nice one ...hope temps are ok in that cold, drafty, old house




Not bad, 73 is my max and 68 is my low, 65 if its cold and light is off.  Not bad at all.  And its spring now so i'm probably gonna be fighting keeping them cold soon!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 20, 2007)

I began flowering a week or two ago forgot the day, eased them into it after "Stinky"  started super growing.  

Anyhow they look great except for the weird one.  It's the smallest one out of the original four.  The plant stopped growing taller, a little bushier and every leaf is right on top of other.  Weird plant, no smell, striped dark and light green like a plant-tiger.  It wants to die no matter what I do so I figured if it wants to go... my new Lowryder seedlings would love the space.

Stinky the one in the second picutre was first plant to stink, it started stinking a week and a half old... and boy does it love to stink.  I have to believe this is skunk... I mean it literelly smells like a dead skunk.  And when I mean dead skunk I mean imagine the roadkill skunk that you smell as you approach it on the highway.  

Now imagine that skunk died in your sinuses.

That plant better be a female.

The other plants the twins the ones in the back of first pic are the same type of plant.  One got shocked when the cat tried to assasinate it.  It suffered minor loss of both it's lower leaves.  (one in the black pot)

The other one next to it in the bag behind stinky is super bushy, no smell though. 

I also have lowryder seedlings about to join the grow with the hid.  I will removing the older plants to keep them on 12/12.

Hope in 8 weeks i'll be smoking my own.  :bong1:


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh specs so far are the same.


MG 3 month slow release soil

5 gallon bags and a pot.

Sodium light now 250 watts.  From metal halide.

Superthrive, not following recommended dosage at all.  Following the experts here and it works.  

Umm might add some fert for flowering any opinions?

4.8.8 i've seen but namebrand helps more.

I water when they need it.

Tons of fresh air and 2pac.

Beelllliiiiieeevvvveeee meeeee


----------



## 3patas (Mar 20, 2007)

hey my friend how old are they?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 20, 2007)

well I herd you should stop watering your babys  at the end of flowering at least 3 weeks before harvest but if you just started you should get somethin for blooming make sure it have alot of fosforus it make the babys bloom nice


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 20, 2007)

No clue, I thought grow journal would help me keep track better.  But the dates are off for posts.   Probably around 6 weeks old.  Oh I think they are about to hit 6 weeks this Monday since they started out on a Monday and I used to update this every monday.  Yea sounds right 6 weeks this Monday... could be 5 though.  Haha, man this sucks, anyone know how old my babies are?  I started this grow journal their first week.   And I know it wasn't on 3-5-07 that can't be right since they would be 15 days old today and that doesn't make sense now does it.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome 3patas.   Three legs right?


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh since like mid feb.  They've been growing since mid feb.  Probably the 18th...of february today is the 20th of march.

So that long!


----------



## 3patas (Mar 21, 2007)

is this your first time well they look kind of short i show you mines they were plant on the 26 of feb look at this and only with flourescent tube


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 21, 2007)

What strain are yours?  I also reburried a couple of inches of my stems when I transplanted... I think it did shock them a little.

Yours look nice.  Have yours shown signs of sex yet?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 21, 2007)

and yes 3 legs 2 i walk and the other you know

no they still on veg stage i want to grow a beast

they were sick but i took care of them and they are doing just fine

lrt me know if you want to see some pics

whats up guest welcome

are you feeding yours with co2 ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

*Your babies are looking great. Nice green and healthy just how ya want them.  *


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  

Without this forum my first good grow woulda sucked!

Thanks TBG!  Always good to see the mentors happy with my grow.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 22, 2007)

whatz up my friend how your babys doing


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 22, 2007)

Sup Patas, good good man.  Happy as can be, today I started a light foliage feeding, a little superthrive and some really weak plant food I had from my bamboo grow.   

I thought it wouldn't have an effect, just gave me something to do, but when I went to do my night check before lights off they seemed extra perky and happy, and look like stinky grew a lil and stretched out.

I've added odor control... kinda hard to sleep in the house when ya keep waking up thinking ya have a big *** bag of skunk sleeping with ya... and my girl gets mad every time I try to smoke her in my sleep....


----------



## 3patas (Mar 22, 2007)

well im happy good my babys seems happy to heres some pics from tonite


----------



## TheMajestic (Mar 22, 2007)

Haha, 3patas, I see you're using make-up for your nutes too. You should show us how you made your toilet bowl hydroponic setup in the DIY area too. What are the toothbrushes for?? Trimming? Just messing with you bro....those plants look good and dizoelios too. Keep the updates coming, I'll keep learning.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

nice plants guys : ) 3patas, yours looks so damnnn healthy man. how tall is it? what nutes you using and how often? and hey DIZ yours are lookin mighty fine yourself. did you say your growing lowryder? how is that coming? is that the one that smells like a dead skunk? thanks


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey guys... thanks for the kind words.

Sup Dr0, umm Lowyders ae seedlings still.  They're going to join main grow soon though.  I'll post pics soon.

I have a question.  As you can see from the pic attached I think I have balls in my plant....

Is this a Male?  I am actually looking forwad to a male from my frist grow to kill and make room for the lowryder ladies...

I'm not sure yet, but this plant is gowing bulges, pitching a tent... I feel kinda awkward since I told ll of them including this plant that I love them just the other day.... 

Well let me know what you think used magnifying glass to take a decent pic.  Look forward to see what the experts say.   


THANKS!:heart:


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

i couldnt maximize the pic to get a good look at it but it does look kinda like a male but im not certain because i cant see it to well due to it not opening up in a new window


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

oh yea DIZ tell me how the lowryders do because im about to get some


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm well thanks for input anyways bro DrO.  It's a poblem with your browser right?   I managed to get it open in  new window... but I was wondering if perhaps I did something wong uploading it and it's just drawing the pic from my cache...

If it's a dude... it's a healthy focker.  Stinky is showing all signs of being female, and so are other plants.  I am just under two weeks of flowering.  Going to give them another day or two before I OJ simpson him up.   Hopefully  I will get some input on him/her before he spooges on my crop and turns dank to MULCH


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> oh yea DIZ tell me how the lowryders do because im about to get some




Will do bro!  I'll take some pictures, and add them to this journal soon.  Don't feel like having two grow journals.  Especially since Lowyde crop will take same amount of time to flowe as the main one lol 8-9 weeks.   Kinda cool it all timed out this way.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

haha spooge .. yea give him more time before you murk him. whatever it is your right it is pretty healthy so hopefully it will be somethin to that you want


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG.

OMFG.

WTFOMGSTFU

Hey guys in the pic earlier and i've reattched those bulges ... are they nomal on all plants?  Please tell me they are... like seriously... are those pollen sacks growing?  STINKY has them also and so does the other big plant....  right where the branches meet the stem... bulgy green almost looks like a fat green zit ya could pop with liquid inside maybe... or it just looks greener.


Direct link to blow up http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20763&d=1174700341


----------



## 3patas (Mar 23, 2007)

hey wazup thank you for taking a minute on checking my babys I am not using nothing justslow releas stiks but taday i purchase bloom buster i am goin to start flowering tomorrow the little devilswere planted on feb 26, 2007 and they are 12 inches high i cut all the fan leaf that were damage yesterday I was reading a article that said you should remove any damage leaf from the plant because  the plant waste energy and nuts trying to revives the leaf so i did that yesterday because I had a little problem with low magn. and some fan leaf were messup this mornin my plants look hapier a healthier here some pics  from just right now o and the bottle of sprite is co2


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

lookin good patas. that 2 liter made me thirsty


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice Patas... do you plants have any bulges?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 23, 2007)

what bulges means? remember i am from the island


----------



## 3patas (Mar 23, 2007)

do you guys want to chat


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> what bulges means? remember i am from the island



Huevos.... 

Look at pic the bottom branches where they meet stem... little bulges man. 

Como unas tetas llena de agua


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah ill chat. bulges = balls i belive right DiZoooo?!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

Yea... i don't mind one set of balls, but when I got an army of them in my grow room... i feel betrayed man.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 23, 2007)

no not get i puting mines to flower tomorrow i purchase a timer but it was no good


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

Go in chat lol.  I been chatting all alone


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

it wont let me in the chat? it stays on this screen thats it


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

hey guys wazup?


----------



## Dada (Mar 24, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> OMG.
> 
> OMFG.
> 
> ...


 
Hold on Dizoelio -- don't go chopping that plant down thinking it is a male. Just about every plant I have ever grown, and not just MJ, has that thickening at junctions where a leaf stem or another branch comes off the main stem. This is completely normal and you will see more and more of these thick areas as your plant gets older. Don't worry about it because it has nothing to do with the gender of your plant. Just wait for awhile -- when your plant is ready it will show you its sex. You'll see little lumps starting (usually at about the fourth or fifth node, though that can vary a bit) at just about that spot off the stem. A few days or a week after that, you'll be able to tell for sure what those bumps are going to turn in to. There are tons of pretty good pics on this forum that show sex organs -- take a peek at them and you'll get a good idea of what to look for. Just remember that at the beginning of preflower growth, a male sex organ is going to look pretty much like a female sex organ.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 24, 2007)

hey 3patas whats goin on? how are your monsters doin this fine morning


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 24, 2007)

The ones under the water bottle domes are 2 clones from my two best plants.  Still haven't sexed them, not showing fully.  2 weeks of flowering monday or tuesday.

The little seedlings in the lil pots are lowryders.... planning on transplanting them this week.   They look healthy, one died, one hasn't germed.  Total of 8 lowryder #2

The 4th biggest plant is hope, she's giving a 2nd go at life... stopped dying hah.  The 5th biggest one in the lil pot was mutant x, unk strain.  Growing happy and good, stinks a lil too.  

So there it is the whole family all under the hid and happy to be there.  

hopefully in 8 weeks i'll be testing some nugz man:bongin:


----------



## 3patas (Mar 25, 2007)

it look diffrent from what ever pic of males plants i have seen  i recomend you wait:chillpill: roll somethin up and enjoy life it look like its to soon yet to know for you to have an idea it shows it sex on the 4 or 5 nude so dodnt freak :joint:


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 25, 2007)

Yea, i'm going to wait before killing off any plants.  Lowryder #2 like to grow fast don't they heh.  The hid they like.  Even though they are sharing it with already flowering plants... Since their showing such growth i've decided to keep them on 12/12 with the others.   I have clones an such an not really looking for like tons of nugs ya know.  Just personal that can last me a goo while.  So no point in trying my harvest on lowryers when the other plants are doing good.   Hell I even clone my two best ones.   Figured i' clone x2 since I am not sure which ones are males/females fully yet.  Have ideas but they just grows into more leaves.

I sprayed super thrive on plants and gave them water.   I have not watered in like 4 days before cloning.

Hopefully bitches ain't shocked.  I cloned stinky... an came back after a long nap... bah alright I fell asleep on the couch after smoking a bowl and watching some Stargate on tivo.  Woke up 6 hours later.  Well stinky grew.  a lil.  But she was in a growth spurt last couple of days going up one whole inch.  She's 11 inches tall!  

I'd take a picture but their sleeping, an dwe know what happens if you take a picture of a sleeping lady.    She wakes up a man.  And you wake up with a sore *** from busting it raising her from a seeling.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 25, 2007)

how those sacs are looking  i read somewhere that those sacks probably is thc forming


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 25, 2007)

*Those bulges you are pointing out... are you pointing to the bulges where the branches meet the stem? they are not male characteristics, they are plant characteristics. I have them all up my plants and its just a natural branch support system the plants adopt to support those heavy fan leaves.

How long you been vegging these babies? and when are ya gunna start flowering?*


----------



## 3patas (Mar 25, 2007)

hey guys here some pics fom today 1 day in to flowering


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Patas.  

Sup Greenthumb... yea I was talking about the branch bulges lol... I see balls anywhere on my girls I panic ya know... and yea i'm talking the plant too....


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 26, 2007)

Confirmed.  My meanest, healthiest, smelliest plant is a female.  

Now for those noobs like me... the hairs really look just like the pictures floating around of the pistils.... no need to freak out every time you see a little green leaf on some new growth or a new branch... it's just two little long *** white hairy hairs... i'll take pics cam ran outta batteries...

I've cloned her twice now, one clone was done a few days ago seems healthy... other one just now when I saw the hairs...   

WOOT WOOT!  :yay:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> Confirmed. My meanest, healthiest, smelliest plant is a female.
> 
> Now for those noobs like me... the hairs really look just like the pictures floating around of the pistils.... no need to freak out every time you see a little green leaf on some new growth or a new branch... it's just two little long *** white hairy hairs... i'll take pics cam ran outta batteries...
> 
> ...


*Congrats on the female D.  *


----------



## 3patas (Mar 26, 2007)

:fly: hey my friend I am happy you findout it was a female post some pics later to see your baby changing to a growup female props to you and your little devils :fly: weeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> Confirmed. My meanest, healthiest, smelliest plant is a female.
> 
> Now for those noobs like me... the hairs really look just like the pictures floating around of the pistils.... no need to freak out every time you see a little green leaf on some new growth or a new branch... it's just two little long *** white hairy hairs... i'll take pics cam ran outta batteries...
> 
> ...


 hey bro congrats on the female man good luck with everything. pics look great too peace


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 26, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey bro congrats on the female man good luck with everything. pics look great too peace




Thanks man!  Appreciate the support of everyone on here.  Especially some of you more experience growgods.


:bong:


On a sidenote....


:yay:  CONFIRMED!   My second best plant is a female!  

Funny the two plants that showed sex first are the ones I decided to clone before I knew what they were... no males in my garden yet... 

Lowryder seedlings are a week old this weekend... they are doing awesome... lil devils like to grow don't they!  

Man I bought some batteries for digicam... I installed... turned on digicam... smoked a bowl a sec, maybe spent like 10 mins... go into grow room to take pics and batteries are dead lol... and these were decent batteries... Guess i'm going to have to buy the reccomended batts for the cam.

On stinky the first to show sex... a day or two later after seeing my first 2 pistils she is covered in them.  Really amazing.  She also had a growth spurt of over an inch in 1-2 days... and that was after i snipped two clones of her.  

I added more dirt to stinky today, I got some fox farms ocean forest... mixed it in with the MG soil.  

She would be just a lil over 13 inches if I didn't burry some of her stem down.  Now she is about 11 inches.  Not bad for second week of flowering I guess...


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 26, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> :fly: hey my friend I am happy you findout it was a female post some pics later to see your baby changing to a growup female props to you and your little devils :fly: weeeeeeeeee.




Gracias mang!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 29, 2007)

First pic is STINKY who I am renaming QUEEN Stinky today!  She has had some super growth spurt...  I burry her more and more the more she grows.  Today she is a whopping 14.5 inches!   2nd week of flowering just began.   She totally smells like some dank *** skunk!  

The second pic is just everyone in the fam, I have a little CFL supplementing light from the side to the Lowryder babies.  

Hmm oh specs.

Well i've maintened PH at about 6 for the most part in MG soil for the big plants.   I just got a big *** bag of Fox Farms OCean Forest so thats what the lil lowryder babies are in.  I've also topped off the soil for the big plants with Fox Farms ontop of MG, they seem to like it since they are all showing super growth this week.

Two confirmed femaled, the other two are about a week behind maybe two of the two big females since my cat shocked them when she at their leaves.   No signs of any males yet in the garden.

I went out and got some Flora Nova and started feeding them a really weak foliage feed with a lil superthrive in their lol I am guessing that is what is causing this growth spurt.  

I **** at cloning btw, I have killed a few clones... I followed instructions provided by the grow gods but... I always zone when I remove dome and forget to put it back on make them limp and well an old man without viagara... one clone looks okay...

Well there you go you.

Oh!  I tried my hardest to get pics of the pistils... but the lighting is off or it is blurred, i'll keep trying  and post some pictures up soon.  

Peace!  :heart:


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 29, 2007)

Forgot to ask.. Queen Strinky's leaves are getting sticky... what's up with that?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 29, 2007)

hey my friend dodnt touch stinky that thc growing


----------



## 3patas (Mar 29, 2007)

hey guys my plants are messup i will post some pics tonight  they have some rusty spots and their fan leaf are downwares pointing down help my friens help help help


----------



## Ataraxia (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Dizoelio, plants are lookin great, and congrats on the female stinky.  I only hope to have as much success.  You mentioned that you picked up a 250w HID, and that you're using MH but will switch to HPS for flowering.  Can all HID lamps go from MH to HPS with special bulbs, or is it a special kind of light?  Where did you pick it up, what brand and how much was it?

Thanks


----------



## 3patas (Mar 30, 2007)

Ataraxia said:
			
		

> Hey Dizoelio, plants are lookin great, and congrats on the female stinky. I only hope to have as much success. You mentioned that you picked up a 250w HID, and that you're using MH but will switch to HPS for flowering. Can all HID lamps go from MH to HPS with special bulbs, or is it a special kind of light? Where did you pick it up, what brand and how much was it?
> 
> Thanks


 ebay look for high presure sodium (HPS) lights


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 30, 2007)

Ataraxia said:
			
		

> Hey Dizoelio, plants are lookin great, and congrats on the female stinky.  I only hope to have as much success.  You mentioned that you picked up a 250w HID, and that you're using MH but will switch to HPS for flowering.  Can all HID lamps go from MH to HPS with special bulbs, or is it a special kind of light?  Where did you pick it up, what brand and how much was it?
> 
> Thanks




hey dude, hope all is well with you.  Dude this is light I have http://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SPTM125   I dig it alot low heat output also, and my babies love it.  I am pretty sure not all ballasts can support both bulbs since I have seen some lights specifically made for certain bulbs.  My light has a switch for mh and hps.   Plan on getting a second one soon, sunleaves makes good product and 5 year warranty!:bolt:


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 30, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey guys my plants are messup i will post some pics tonight  they have some rusty spots and their fan leaf are downwares pointing down help my friens help help help



Que paso mang?  Nute burn?

Ten cuidado que no las cocines como un lechon.  MMm lechon!


----------



## 3patas (Mar 31, 2007)

gracias mi amigo pero creo que si se rostisaron como un lechon pero creo que problema resuelto porque las 2 que mas jodidas estan sino me equiboco son machos gracias a Dios pero gracias por tu advertencia


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 1, 2007)

Sup yall.  Well here they are.  Turns out out of my four main plants I started with 3 are fems.  The one lil weird tiger striped one is a female, it's also mega small. The fourth plant in the black stash pot still hasn't shown sex... of course that's the one the cat tried to assassinate in veg state. 

Stinky is the one that towers... she's fn huge and stinky.

Mutant ex has grow up to be a Teenage Mutant now... he's in the little back square pot.

The seedlings are the lowryders,most just got transplanted to some 3 gallon bags... 

I also got great news... getting a little bit morepower in the light section.  So no more supplementing with cfl's.   


All plants are healthy, FLora Nova foliage feed with a little superthrive.  I don't water much directly since grow bags hold moisture good anyhow.  I added mylar everywhere and some are super bushy.  

Word word word.  Can't wait to harvest should be 5-7 weeks away.   On all plants.  Gotta love lowryder flowering !  It kicks major :chuck:

The last pic is the new female... that's the one a few weeks ago i said kept trying to die lol turned out a lil runt but a female, mean tiger striped leaves and smells sweet like roses... weird f'n plant indeed.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 1, 2007)

props my friend beutyful babys


----------



## 3patas (Apr 1, 2007)

hey my friend this are mines 1st week in to flowering what you think that under clf on 12/12 the fist plant i think it male but no rush to cut yet check them out and tell me what you guys think and thats after the nut burn


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 1, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey my friend this are mines 1st week in to flowering what you think that under clf on 12/12 the fist plant i think it male but no rush to cut yet check them out and ...
> 
> 
> Yo, looks good papa.  I have no idea on males lol i'm still waiting to find one myself. I keep getting girls!
> ...


----------



## 3patas (Apr 1, 2007)

get me some seeds of that and if you can find one that dance will be better good luck my friend with your last plant i dont know yet but i will soon peace out


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

looking good man lookin real good


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 3, 2007)

This is the last of my four original plants to show signs of sex.  Rest were female.    Lil bastard took forever to show... he was also the one the cat tried to assasinate... I can't believe it.   


I took him out and have him hanging away from otherplants.   Hoping he eats up the fertilizer I was spraying them.   Going to add him to the future hash stockpile?   Or cook him up once I get some nice clippings from the female. :bugger:


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

Vaya.  El gato lo sabia! Los gatos son muy sabios. Bueno, por lo menos tienes tres embras! Vas a hacer esquejes? Y yo no haría costo del macho....no tiene mucho THC para hacerlo. Pero muy bien, parece que vas muy bien! Quiero ver mas fotos cuando puedas. Venga, hablamos.


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 5, 2007)

Sup Kind.... I know no thc... but I guess it will add to weight.


Pero era una planta buena.  Mi skunk es 18 pulgadas.

18 inch skunk plant!  Super growing!  

Pics to come, they are in dark now don't wanna disturb beauty rest.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 9, 2007)

hey guys wazup my internet was down that why it took me so long well i have good news from 6 plants i started with 5 are females here they are 16 day in to flowering tell me what you guys think and please post some pics of your babys let me know whats up with them later guys peace out


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 9, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey guys wazup my internet was down that why it took me so long well i have good news from 6 plants i started with 5 are females here they are 16 day in to flowering tell me what you guys think and please post some pics of your babys let me know whats up with them later guys peace out



Nice patas.   I think... being from spanish heritage me and you must have a magic touch... we're getting great percentage of fems.   They must like that hotlatin blood!  

Grats bro!  Hope they grow up to be some fat lechones.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 9, 2007)

yup thats what it is latino blood and went I get my fat lechones i will smoke a fat pastel roll on there own leafe


----------



## 3patas (Apr 11, 2007)

hey my friend i need help clonin i got the hormons powder to help roots but i dont know how to used any body please help


----------



## budwizer (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Dizoelio the ladies don't look happy.


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 12, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey my friend i need help clonin i got the hormons powder to help roots but i dont know how to used any body please help



Umm, use superthive... I used that, almost had succesful clones... I just got greedy and messed up.

Anyhow it's simple just gotta have patience.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks my friend hows your babys doing ? here some pics of mines take a look and tell me what you think


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 13, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> thanks my friend hows your babys doing ? here some pics of mines take a look and tell me what you think



Looking good bro.


Here is an update of my babies

Pic#1  Queen Stinky is growing a nice Cola, she smells and looks so sweet.   I'd mary her if I didn't want to smoke her.

Pic #2 some of my Lowryders.

Haven't scoped out the sexes yet.

PIC #3 is MUTANT X, she has grown up to be a nice mutant girl.   Small but she's been in flowering cycle since she started off.  


The rest of the plants are alright.. no complaints.   PH is 6.0 or a little less.   Using superthrive in water + Flora Nova 4-7-8.    I also use Flora Nova as a foliage feed.

Lost track of what week this is in flowering... but... I am just going to go by feel/look for these last couple of weeks on stinky.  Figured it's more about the end product not how long it takes to get there.   I want my end product to be really good for my personal stash.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 14, 2007)

nice ladys babys and mutans looking good my friend keep it up peace out


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's plant update

First pic is Lowryder set.  Bigger one was on Superthrive regme, smaller one not.  Both fems.   Bigger one pollinated.  Waiting on results.  Anyhow, SUPERtHRIVE OWNS!

Second pic.


Queen stinky

She is budding nicely, and close to 30 inches high.  I tild her on side for half the day so down below buds growing nicely.


Other plants doing alright... nothing spectacular.

Stinky is nice, I love her, in two weeks she is going on no water fasting for the remainder of her life.  I also pollinated one of her buds with some Lowryder pollin, even if I don't get a dwarf autoflowering stinky is still nice to have her genes live on she was a wonderful plant.

On a side note... I have been infested by all types of freaking insects. I've narrowed the source down to Fox farms dirt.   Ocean Forest apparantly is a forest of insects... Besides the bee, ants, and some weird little spiders I also had some weird Lady bug type beetle except it looked alot stranger.  And  also a weird piece of dirt that moved.  Why it moved?  Fox Farms needs to sterilize their dirt some lol.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 25, 2007)

hey my friend long time no seeyour monsters look very good and big you are going to have some killer weed there remember me when you go to heaven flying with those monsters well heres some pics of mines and keep in touch (BORICUA)


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 26, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey my friend long time no seeyour monsters look very good and big you are going to have some killer weed there remember me when you go to heaven flying with those monsters well heres some pics of mines and keep in touch (BORICUA)



Nice Patas.   Real nice, how's your clones doing?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 28, 2007)

well to be honest my clones look the same to me what i notice is that the stemp its getting real green and kind of glossy but they other than that looks the same


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (May 1, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dizoelio (May 7, 2007)

Woot woot.  Sorry for not posting in awhile.  been way busy.

Anyhow here is a couple of pics.  First one is Stinky's Cola.   

Second pic is stinky and lowryder family.

They have 2-3 weeks to go all of them.     

Cola is like 6 inches, fat, waiting for it to bulk up, it looks really good.   REALLY GOOD!  I smoked some, gave me a trippy high for a day. :grinch:


----------



## 3patas (May 7, 2007)

hace long time que mis ojos no te looking mi socio donde estabas mines are looking great yours are looking fabulos i didnt know you can smoke before they are cure but anyways your look fine good luck on your final product


----------

